# finally our own site



## juju (Dec 13, 2007)

we had an adobe made site for a while but now we have a proper one. my missus is very pleased which makes me happy  (no headaches)


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 13, 2007)

all your sizes are backwards? lol.  Or is that a UK thing?


----------



## easysage (Dec 16, 2007)

lovely layout...very crisp! the photos in the folio are bit smaller than i am used to...but i guess it makes more theft proof.


----------

